# Still fighting the ear infection



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So Racer was at the vet 3 weeks ago for some sneezing. While we were there I had her check his left ear because it was pretty wet & I was worried about an infection. Sure enough he had a yeast overgrowth. We treated the ear for a week and it had improved but not cleared completely. I had to leave for TX the Fri after Thanksgiving as my father was having heart surgery on Dec 2. I debated on driving and at the last minute I decided to fly. During the week of Thanksgiving I was cleaning twice a day with the blue power ear cleaner. I left him with my husband who continued the cleaning. The ear began to get worse again so last Tue I sent him back to the vet. After a thorough cleaning & an ear swab they found that get now has an overgrowth of bacteria. She recommended sedition & cleaning/hair removal if no improvement. My fears came true 
So now he has been on antibiotics and continued cleanings. I spoke with my vet today about options since I am still out of town & returning on Sunday. She offered a referral to a specialist which I accepted. We have an appointment for a culture & possible sedition cleaning on the 19th. I am happy to be seeing the specialist since she handles one of my other dogs allergies. Anyway I am terribly frustrated at this point & ready to have him well. Hopefully the culture will tell us the appropriate antibiotic. I would rather spend more with the specialist than try different antibiotics hoping to find the right one. Poor baby his been hurting 
I won't leave in of my guys again if they have any type of ailment. Family is more important but rest assured I will be driving & they will be coming with me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My first standard Barney had ear problems and when he was 3 after numerous ear infections,the vet sedated him and thoroughly plucked his ears really deeply. He never had any more problems(although he died at 7 ) My second standard Harley also suffered with ear problems and he had a major operation at 3 to restructure his ear,it took ages to heal and it was a major thing but when it did eventually heal he never had any more issues. It's awful when they have ear problems isn't it,the worst thing with Harley was he was always shaking his head,and I'm sure he was in pain. It is a big old problem with long eared dogs. Touch wood my new standard Billy,aged 15 months has no ear problems,but I am paranoid about weekly ear plucking and putting thornit powder in his ears. I hope you manage to sort out his problems soon bless him.


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

I just lost my little buddy last week. He would have turned 15 in Feb. Anyways, Tex never had problems with his ears, until this past summer. My groomer was telling me that for some reason here in Upstate NY - this year was a bad year for; ear mites, fleas and ticks. 

For many years I limited his outside activities due to I was in trucking and he was on the road with me. He was only outside long enough to do his business. Now, this past 4 years since my disability he has been outside more - suddenly he has; allergies started, rashes, etc. I am a firm believer, limit their outdoor activities will keep them healthier and away from the elements.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Robert I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately sometimes they get sick no matter what we do. I am hoping sedation and cleaning will very the answer. Racer is just over 13 months and I would hate for this to be a chronic issue. Fingers crossed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am so sory Anna! It seems both of our babies have issues with bacteria
Rollie almost constantly had an ear infection in one of his ears. I usually stuffed a cotton ball in as best I could while bathing him. I had to really wrench the ear hair out of the poor fellow. Then I cleaned it with a ear cleaning jeffers sells online. 
Is it possible the cold could be contributing to the infection? Last year was one of the worst recorded years for ear infections for humans, and its much colder this year.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Give Wonder Ear a try. Google 'wonder ear chantilly kennels' and it will come up for you. I had ear issues up until I started using this stuff years ago and now if someone gets an poky ear, I clean it and then put some of this powder in it. Works like a charm. No antibiotics or greasy salve to put in the ears.
No affiliation with this company, just great luck with this product. 
HTH


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I think once we get this one to clear up it will be controllable in the future. It went from yeast to bacteria which I was afraid might happen. Once I'm back to work I'm probably going to change to a raw diet. Right now it just isn't feasible financially. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

poolann said:


> Robert I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately sometimes they get sick no matter what we do. I am hoping sedation and cleaning will very the answer. Racer is just over 13 months and I would hate for this to be a chronic issue. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you tried Zymox? Tex *didn't have any problems for years*, until this past summer which was different and the start! I was told by several breeders and groomers that this past summer was a terrible year for; ear mites, fleas & ticks here in NY. 

Tex was groomed in May and ears were clean. In less than a month he had his first ear infection. The infection was minor however, was due to mites and in 1 ear. It progressed to both ears before I was able to get it under control. When it got to both ears - he had balance issues. Like fleas they will cause problems. 

I had Tex at 12 weeks of age and since my occupation was in trucking, the majority of the time he was indoors or in a vehicle. The only time outdoors was when I walked him. Perhaps I was fortunate, however I still feel if we as dog owners - limit their activities outdoors, we will have minimal conflicts.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Zymox is the magic bullet as far as I'm concerned. Get the one with Hydrocortisone, as it stops the itching. After nothing else worked, 10 days of Zymox cleared up Beau's stinky ears, and we haven't had a problem since.

Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Pet Supplies


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I second the Zymox, it was recommended to me by Dr. Jean Dodds. Read the reviews, the stuff seems to really work when the prescription stuff fails.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all. People suggested Zymox on my original post a couple of weeks ago about this infection. I am definitely going to order some for the future. I really trust the dermatologist that we are seeing..she has been treating my other dog for about a year and a half now. I believe at this point the deep cleaning is still needed for anything to be really effective. I know the derm will be honest about whether it is absolutely necessary. She has been wonderful with my scaredy cat nervous Nellie shepherd. Minimal appointments due to his stress levels and minimal handling by her & the techs. Its funny how sometimes even though you tell a professional what your dog's needs are they still insist on trying to make nice & touch or speak to an animal that doesn't handle it well. Fortunately even after a painful cleaning last time Racer was kissing & waiving at the vet & assistant. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Winston had a really bad ear infection this past summer. It required a deep cleaning of his ears. Vet said she had never seen such hairy ears! They numbed his ears and pulled our a small carpet of hair, then packed his ear with medicine. He couldn't be bathed or have his ears cleaned for a couple weeks, but it cleared up and we haven't had any problem since. I try to keep his ears clean and free of excess hair, air out his ears when he is lying down, and use a cleaner every week. 

When Winston had his ear problem he shook his head a lot and tilted his head.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes,my Harley was exactly the same, I used to feel awful because it must have felt so uncomfortable,but after his ear was reconstructed he never had any more infections. I think maybe some dogs just grow a lot more hair in their ear canal than others and you can't pluck that deeply unfortunately.


----------

